# Eustachian tube closure



## Deadpd (May 18, 2009)

I was hoping if there is anyone out there that knows the CPT code for an endoscopic permanent closure of the eustachian tube.  Any help would be wonderfully appreciated!

ANY HELP WOULD BE NICE!!!!


----------



## BCrandall (May 21, 2009)

I'd go with an unlisted code (69799)


----------



## Mjanko82 (Apr 19, 2019)

what do you comp this to?


----------



## totethebible (Oct 3, 2019)

Do they use "paper patch" to close?  When our providers remove a tube if needed to repair the perforation they will use a patch so we code 69610.  Not sure if this is what your providers are doing, but might be something to look into.


----------

